# #422 Los Angeles to Chicago



## jayt (Aug 1, 2012)

I recently took the #422 Texas Eagle from Los Angeles to Chicago. I could not decide between this train and the Coast Starlight/Empire Builder and decided on this routing because of the numerous and recent delays of the Empire Builder. I had been on this long way to Chicago route once before.

I will have to say that this was definitely one of my best Amtrak trips. From the on-time-performance along the entire route (there were slow orders in Illinois due to heat), the condition of the roomette and car (it was not refurbished) and the crew itself - it was just how a long distance train should operate.

Boarding in Los Angeles was a bit chaotic - people getting into the wrong car - the Texas Eagle sleeper instead of the Sunset Limited sleeper (SCA just a bit overwhelmed at boarding). Otherwise the train departed just a few minutes late. The SCA on this train was good. (20 years service) She was not overbearing but not underwhelming. She was there and was seen but never did come to the room to check on passengers. I will say she was kept very busy at dining time as she was delivering five meals back to her passengers. She did keep the bathrooms and shower wiped down and clean. She was always there to open the door - not always there to close it though. LOL! LOL! She did have a good personality and kept juice, coffee, ice, and etc. out and available. The SCA from San Antonio to Chicago(1.5 years service) was the same with a quieter more subdued personality. He was professional and attended to his passengers needs as requested. He did admonish me for picking up the step stool and putting it back inside the vestibule when the train was getting ready to leave and he was not there to close the door. This was a first for me. I am just glad that I did not try opening or closing the door. LOL! I was very satisfied with his service and found absolutely no complaints on either of these SCA's.

As was stated the car was not refurbished. However there was not a squeak, rattle, shake, and the a/c worked great. The car itself could have definitely used a touch up so to speak, but otherwise I was very surprised on what good condition everything was in. It was nice not to have to use duct tape, wash cloths and all other materials used to get rid of those pesky noises that can eminate while rolling along.

The dining car staff (Sunset Limited) was the best I have encountered. The LSA (10 months service) ran the most efficient dining car I have encountered. People friendly, customer oriented, polite and professional and this included his on-board staff. I did write Amtrak a compliment letter regarding him and his staff. This is exactly how a dining car should be run - efficient, on-time seating, good food, and never once did I have to ask for something. This is on a train that was sold-out and I have never seen so many coach passengers eating in the dining car - even at dinner time.

There were slow orders in Central Illinois due to the high heat and track work which caused over a two hour late arrival into Chicago, otherwise it was close to on-time the entire way.

Overall, the entire crew of both trains were great. Kept everyone informed of delays, all announcements were heard throughout the train, very professional group and customer oriented. The cafe care attendant was always on the job except at his meal times and opened and closed on schedule. I never did see Amtrak employees sitting in the dining car or downstairs of the lounge car doing nothing.

A very remarkable trip and proves that with the right crews and people and some cooperation from the host railroads a long distance trip can be great all the way around. Sadly, when you board you never know what you might get.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2012)

:hi: Glad you enjoyed your Trip on my "Home" Train!Ill be leaving next week in the opposite direction but looking forward to the Eagle/Sunset (#421) and the Zephyr and Eagle (#421) as Ive always had good trips on the Sunset/Eagles and mostly on the Eagles from CHI! Kudoos for sharing and letting Amtrak know about the good, too often we only send in complaints! <_<


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 24, 2012)

jayt said:


> I recently took the #422 Texas Eagle from Los Angeles to Chicago...
> 
> ...Boarding in Los Angeles was a bit chaotic... ...the Texas Eagle sleeper... ...(SCA just a bit overwhelmed at boarding). Otherwise the train departed just a few minutes late.


What time did they allow you into the sleepers?


----------



## thully (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh cool! I booked a roomette in #422 myself to go back to Michigan for Christmas - ended up using AGR points for the 12/19 departure (barely missing the blackout). I know that it's a very long trip (3 nights - longer than any other current Amtrak LD train) - did it ever get to be too much? Also, is there anything that was particularly notable about the route between SAS and CHI? I've been on the Sunset Limited before (albeit in coach) so it's not entirely new for me - I also had a great experience with dining then as you did on the Eagle.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2012)

thully said:


> Oh cool! I booked a roomette in #422 myself to go back to Michigan for Christmas - ended up using AGR points for the 12/19 departure (barely missing the blackout). I know that it's a very long trip (3 nights - longer than any other current Amtrak LD train) - did it ever get to be too much? Also, is there anything that was particularly notable about the route between SAS and CHI? I've been on the Sunset Limited before (albeit in coach) so it's not entirely new for me - I also had a great experience with dining then as you did on the Eagle.


Please read the Trip Reports on AU, lots posted about the Sunset/Eagles! In the case of SAS-CHI, most of the Good scenery is passed during the Night, but the Trip thru Austin and up MoPac Parking Lot, er Expressway, is worth seeing! ^_^ The Temple, Texas old Santa Fe Station (now a Rail Museum and Amtrak Station) is very nice! (its a Fresh Air/Smoke Stop) Fort Worth Intermodel is a nice Station also, (youll usually have an Hour here, look for the Hot Dog/Coke vendor outside the Station), then comes Dallas, the Train crosses Dealy Plaza and the Grassy Knoll where JFK was Killed, another brief Fresh Hour stop! Youll have Dinner in East Texas as it gets Dark (they take Reservations after Dallas), when you awake in the Morning the Sun will be coming up as you ride briefly along the Mississippi River before pulling into the Suburbs of St. Louis, another Fairly Long Service Stop! Usually youll have Breakfast around here, lots of times the Train is Early so the Stop is as long as an Hour but dont leave the Platform to go into the Station!!

As you roll out youll see the Famous Gateway Arch (theres Two ways the Train can go to CHI, one passes in Front of the Arch on the Missouri side(under it)and the Other goes Directly across the Mississippi River to Illinois on one of the Oldest Rail Bridges in the US! After that its pretty much Corn Fields and Small Illinois Towns till you get to South Chicago,(look for the State Capitol in Springfield) which stretches a Long way! ( you can see the High Rises a Long way away!) The Diner on this Train is a CCC (Cross Country Cafe), one of those Hybrids that only uses Half the Car, but Most of the Food Service Crews (as well as Conductors and OBS) on this Route are cool (just dont have Miss Polly for a Wait Person!)and the Food is OK to Great Depending on the Chef! This Train does tend to get the Oldest, Tired Equipment in the Fleet, but still its 3 Days and Nights on the Train, youll enjoy it!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 10, 2012)

I will agree the _*Texas Eagle*_ is a good "Meat and Potatoes" run, one that I need to take to get somewhere other than FTW. As for the Hot Dog Vendor in FTW I haven't seen him for over a year; so I guess his contract or agreement wasn't renewed. However for mundane food, there is a Subway inside the station.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I will agree the _*Texas Eagle*_ is a good "Meat and Potatoes" run, one that I need to take to get somewhere other than FTW. As for the Hot Dog Vendor in FTW I haven't seen him for over a year; so I guess his contract or agreement wasn't renewed. However for mundane food, there is a Subway inside the station.


Was there last Friday and he was setup outside.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I will agree the _*Texas Eagle*_ is a good "Meat and Potatoes" run, one that I need to take to get somewhere other than FTW. As for the Hot Dog Vendor in FTW I haven't seen him for over a year; so I guess his contract or agreement wasn't renewed. However for mundane food, there is a Subway inside the station.
> ...


Glad to hear!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I will agree the _*Texas Eagle*_ is a good "Meat and Potatoes" run, one that I need to take to get somewhere other than FTW. As for the Hot Dog Vendor in FTW I haven't seen him for over a year; so I guess his contract or agreement wasn't renewed. However for mundane food, there is a Subway inside the station.
> ...


:hi: Good News,(and he even sells Coke Products :wub: , not Pepsi!) thanks for the Update!


----------

